# Maestro Phaser clone?



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I know Frank Marino uses an old Maestro unit for his phasing sounds. Does anyone have a recommendation for a modern clone of them? I looked into an old one but they're a little too pricey and bulky. Any suggestions?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I assume you mean the early blue-yellow-red 3-switch model. To the best of my knowledge, nobody is currently making a clone of it, largely, I suspect, because folks expect more than 3 speed presets and 6 phase-shift stages. It's not a "bad" phase shifter, by any stretch, but it is a little shallow on features. What particular aspect or aspects of it appeal to you?


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

They have an interesting dark phase sound. Not quite a wobbly as a Phase 90 or Small Stone, more of a subtle phase. Now it could be in the mixing of it, who knows. But I was looking at the Boss PH-2, any thoughts on that one?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The PH-2 and the Maestro are in two different leagues. The Maestro uses a sextet of FETs to sweep 6 stages, while the PH-2 uses a pair of IR3109 quad OTAs to sweep 8 stages in tandem with 4 fixed stages (that's 12 phase shift stages). The Maestro employs NO regeneration/feedback, while the PH-2 provides several different ways of using feedback, and provides variable control.

The Maestro has a little trimpot inside to set the sweep width. Whether the lack of wobbliness is a) real and exactly as you remember, b) a product of the design rather than the trimpot setting, remains to be seen.


----------

